# Pick Up Wrong Client? No Problem Uber Will Fix It! "Not"



## Limpice (Jun 10, 2015)

On another note last week I did a ride where I picked up the wrong client first time ever doing so in a year that I been working for you guys. And it was worse than pulling teeth when I got to the Hyatt Place off of Colorado Boulevard. A lady came out looked at me and asked if I was with Uber I said yes and asked her her name as she was getting in the car. She then replied yes my husband will be right out he is getting a coffee and he will be right out in just a min. So her husband came out not just with coffee but with food as well he got in the car and I started the trip. Little over halfway to the destination I start getting a call from someone but did not answer it because I had clients in the car. So I drive them all the way downtown and drop them off by the Convention Center then I called the number back to see what was going on. That is when I found out that I picked up the wrong client I told the client that I was sorry for the confusion and I'll have Uber fix it for us. Well little did I know that Uber would not fix the trip but screw me out of money that is owed to me by a client. What you guys did was take off the money that the wrong client payed but did not add it to the client that I gave a ride to. Mostly because you guys said there was no one to charge for the ride so I wound up not getting pay for the trip at all. So I gave someone a ride for free and out of all the trips I have done for you guys this one bakes the cake. On top of not getting payed for a trip that I complete the clients that I did give a ride to rubbed food all in my car and since you say there is no one to charge for the ride I can't get a cleaning fee for the damages. So I got fuct all the way around on this trip the whole reason I'm letting you guys know in this email is because something has to be done about this. If I pick someone up and they **** up my car I like to make sure that someone is going to pay me for the damages that occurred. Even if I pick up the wrong rider I need to know that someone is going to pay for all damages done to my car. I think the best way to fix this is give us not just a name for the rider but a picture of them as well. The rider's get a picture of us plus other things like tag number make & model of car plus my name to help them identify who I am. But all us drivers get is a name and most of the time it's not even a name that the client uses it's an email or some fuct up name that no one can even say. So I think you guys need to give us just as much info about the rider as possible hell just a pic would work at least then I would know what the hell the client looks like and not just have a name to ask them for. Because anyone just like this trip can say "Oh Yeah That's Me" when they are not even the right client.


It's been well over two days and not a word from Uber on this subject. Hmm now I know why they are a 40 billion dollar corporation.



Update: I'm getting payed for the trip thank god. But it's going to take two weeks before I get payed for it. Hmmmmmm WTH you say? Two weeks why?

Uber took the trip off on 06/08/2015 right before I got payed for it.
Then they added it back on 06/11/2015 but here is the (Catch 22).
I should have gotten pay for this trip to day but it's not going on this weeks or next weeks pay this will be added back on my invoice 06/25/2014

Now I'm glad that I'm even making any thing for this trip but I should have gotten payed for it on this weeks paycheck not next week or the week after or the week after that.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

You realize that this isn't Uber, we are just a bunch of whiners. With that said, welcome!

I feel your pain but this is on you. Don't ask if they are so and so when you verify, ask them their name. If they don't give you the right name then they don't ride, that simple. I have issues with Uber just like the next driver but why are they responsible for you picking up strangers and driving them. Furthermore, your car, your rules, enforce them!! No 5 in the car, no smoking, no drinks, no food. don't even push back, cancel the ride and tell them no so they can't hit your ratings.


----------



## Limpice (Jun 10, 2015)

Hey whatz up man? Yeah I think I will start doing that for now on. But I still don't see how a name really helps much what if they have a fu*t up name or they use some fu*t up email address what do you do have them spell it out for you. Especially if you pick someone up that is from some third world country? Because I picked up Osama Bin Laden yesterday & he could not even tell me more then "I Put In Address" lol

When the rider get's all are info like what car we have the color the make model and tag number with a pic of us.... All we get is a name that is not a name all the time... lol

But I Do Get Your Point!!!! I do fill like a big whiner!!! 

If I stay with Uber, I think I'll just make a quick little note that I can send riders to let them know that I will not pick them up 'IF" they have DOGS, CATS, FOOD, DRINKS, BICYCLES, KIDS THAT DON'T HAVE CAR SEATS, OR PUT IN THE DESTINATION ADDRESS AND EXEDRA.


----------



## Limpice (Jun 10, 2015)

Brian at Uber

Jun 11, 07:55

Hi ---------,

The fare has been adjusted back to the correct amount of $61.44.

This adjustment is now visible on your Partner Dashboard and in the Partner App under 'Trip History'. It will also be reflected on next week's payment statement.

Please continue to let us know about any trips that may need adjustment within 48 hours so that we may charge the rider and adjust appropriately. The easiest way to do this is directly through the Partner App 'Help' page.

Brian at Uber


Well hell I think I like this guy Brian he gave me money for this ****ed up trip. After 500 emails and 5 days later but hell I'll take it.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

You were fortunate. Uber's "official line" on this is "If you pick up the wrong rider, we can not pay you. Always ask the rider what name did he give when he made the reservation...".

I have known more than one driver who picked up the wrong passenger and had to eat it.

Fortunately, if you do this in Uber Taxi, at least you can get the passenger to pay you.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

WOW, I'm amazed! Nice job!!


----------



## Limpice (Jun 10, 2015)

lol I like how every one says ask for their name but that don't and well not always work. For instance I picked up a pax last week that had some F up name it looked like it was wrote in Sanskrit. I'm sorry but I can not read Sanskrit or any other five thousand year old languages. So in this case what do you when you pick up someone that looks like Osama Bin Landen and has some Fu*t up name that you can't even pronounce or read?


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Limpice said:


> lol I like how every one says ask for their name but that don't and well not always work. For instance I picked up a pax last week that had some F up name it looked like it was wrote in Sanskrit. I'm sorry but I can not read Sanskrit or any other five thousand year old languages. So in this case what do you when you pick up someone that looks like Osama Bin Landen and has some Fu*t up name that you can't even pronounce or read?


You call their cell.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Hmmm. That's a strange fare amount though. The location of the Hyatt place on Colorado Blvd is not within the city's main surge zone. And from that area to downtown at normal rates wouldn't be much more than a $10 fare. Soooooo I'm wondering how you got it reinstated as a $61.44 fare. There's something fishy about your story. The fare does not add up to the locations you disclosed, not even a surge could explain that fare amount. 

I don't trust your story at all anymore.


----------



## Limpice (Jun 10, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> You call their cell.


Nope I quit calling a long time ago. But I was not talking about calling or texting them. I'm talking about the pax getting in my car and it's some Towlhead that I can not understand. When I look at the Uber app it looked like my two year old drew his name with a crayon. So I ask for their name " Can I have your name please" as I'm looking in the rear view mirror at them. And all they can say is "4i32jh5; ht345o;i6j466[5jyk35dfghdfhjhest yjthktgkry retg hghghgfjj". So at this point I'm thinking "Fu*k I don't speak Arabic nor can I read Sanskrit".

So what do you do at this point in time just cancel the trip? Because you can not tell who you picked up because of the Language Barrier.

I say why don't we the Drivers have a pick of the User? Make them add a pic so I can see what their "Ugly Mug" looks like Bam problem solved.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Limpice said:


> Nope I quit calling a long time ago. But I was not talking about calling or texting them. I'm talking about the pax getting in my car and it's some Towlhead that I can not understand. When I look at the Uber app it looked like my two year old drew his name with a crayon. So I ask for their name " Can I have your name please" as I'm looking in the rear view mirror at them. And all they can say is "4i32jh5; ht345o;i6j466[5jyk35dfghdfhjhest yjthktgkry retg hghghgfjj". So at this point I'm thinking "Fu*k I don't speak Arabic nor can I read Sanskrit".
> 
> So what do you do at this point in time just cancel the trip? Because you can not tell who you picked up because of the Language Barrier.
> 
> I say why don't we the Drivers have a pick of the User? Make them add a pic so I can see what their "Ugly Mug" looks like Bam problem solved.


Not that I like to defend Uber....but...if you pick up the wrong people, why would they pay you, when they have no way to collect? My god, imagine the fraud possibilities ! (But it would be a great way for drivers to recoup wages after these rate cuts everyone has endured!)


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Limpice said:


> Nope I quit calling a long time ago. But I was not talking about calling or texting them. I'm talking about the pax getting in my car and it's some Towlhead that I can not understand. When I look at the Uber app it looked like my two year old drew his name with a crayon. So I ask for their name " Can I have your name please" as I'm looking in the rear view mirror at them. And all they can say is "4i32jh5; ht345o;i6j466[5jyk35dfghdfhjhest yjthktgkry retg hghghgfjj". So at this point I'm thinking "Fu*k I don't speak Arabic nor can I read Sanskrit".
> 
> So what do you do at this point in time just cancel the trip? Because you can not tell who you picked up because of the Language Barrier.
> 
> I say why don't we the Drivers have a pick of the User? Make them add a pic so I can see what their "Ugly Mug" looks like Bam problem solved.


A towel head with her face covered gets in your car. Do you still want to see her pic with face covered.


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

Limpice said:


> On another note last week I did a ride where I picked up the wrong client first time ever doing so in a year that I been working for you guys. And it was worse than pulling teeth when I got to the Hyatt Place off of Colorado Boulevard. A lady came out looked at me and asked if I was with Uber I said yes and asked her her name as she was getting in the car. She then replied yes my husband will be right out he is getting a coffee and he will be right out in just a min. So her husband came out not just with coffee but with food as well he got in the car and I started the trip. Little over halfway to the destination I start getting a call from someone but did not answer it because I had clients in the car. So I drive them all the way downtown and drop them off by the Convention Center then I called the number back to see what was going on. That is when I found out that I picked up the wrong client I told the client that I was sorry for the confusion and I'll have Uber fix it for us. Well little did I know that Uber would not fix the trip but screw me out of money that is owed to me by a client. What you guys did was take off the money that the wrong client payed but did not add it to the client that I gave a ride to. Mostly because you guys said there was no one to charge for the ride so I wound up not getting pay for the trip at all. So I gave someone a ride for free and out of all the trips I have done for you guys this one bakes the cake. On top of not getting payed for a trip that I complete the clients that I did give a ride to rubbed food all in my car and since you say there is no one to charge for the ride I can't get a cleaning fee for the damages. So I got fuct all the way around on this trip the whole reason I'm letting you guys know in this email is because something has to be done about this. If I pick someone up and they **** up my car I like to make sure that someone is going to pay me for the damages that occurred. Even if I pick up the wrong rider I need to know that someone is going to pay for all damages done to my car. I think the best way to fix this is give us not just a name for the rider but a picture of them as well. The rider's get a picture of us plus other things like tag number make & model of car plus my name to help them identify who I am. But all us drivers get is a name and most of the time it's not even a name that the client uses it's an email or some fuct up name that no one can even say. So I think you guys need to give us just as much info about the rider as possible hell just a pic would work at least then I would know what the hell the client looks like and not just have a name to ask them for. Because anyone just like this trip can say "Oh Yeah That's Me" when they are not even the right client.
> 
> It's been well over two days and not a word from Uber on this subject. Hmm now I know why they are a 40 billion dollar corporation.
> 
> ...


Stop whining or "We" will deactivate you


----------



## Limpice (Jun 10, 2015)

duggles said:


> Hmmm. That's a strange fare amount though. The location of the Hyatt place on Colorado Blvd is not within the city's main surge zone. And from that area to downtown at normal rates wouldn't be much more than a $10 fare. Soooooo I'm wondering how you got it reinstated as a $61.44 fare. There's something fishy about your story. The fare does not add up to the locations you disclosed, not even a surge could explain that fare amount.
> 
> I don't trust your story at all anymore.


Fair + Cleaning Fee = $61.44

"And I Don't Play Cat & Mouse Games" for your info


----------



## Limpice (Jun 10, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> Not that I like to defend Uber....but...if you pick up the wrong people, why would they pay you, when they have no way to collect? My god, imagine the fraud possibilities ! (But it would be a great way for drivers to recoup wages after these rate cuts everyone has endured!)


Well as a Network Engineer I can tell you it's as EZ as 1-2-3. I can look up any info on any one that has been on my network at any time. So why can't Uber take a look into their database and see who requested a ride at or near the same location. Call the client and tell them that there was a mistake and ask them if they took the ride or not.


----------



## Limpice (Jun 10, 2015)

toi said:


> Stop whining or "We" will deactivate you


I'm not Whining, I'm sorry I thought this forum was for posting things we like or dislike about Uber. "Well **** Me Running" I must be on the wrong web forum.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Limpice said:


> I'm not Whining, I'm sorry I thought this forum was for posting things we like or dislike about Uber. "Well **** Me Running" I must be on the wrong web forum.


Nah, aside from being a Xenophobic ass you're good! What's with all the towel head crap? Where did your ancestors come from?


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Limpice said:


> Well as a Network Engineer I can tell you it's as EZ as 1-2-3. I can look up any info on any one that has been on my network at any time. So why can't Uber take a look into their database and see who requested a ride at or near the same location. Call the client and tell them that there was a mistake and ask them if they took the ride or not.


But that only applies if they are Uber paxs, AND if they are honest.


----------



## MrPlow (Apr 18, 2015)

Yea, I picked up the wrong rider once. I always ask the riders name to be sure. This one time I didn't because it was a bar and it was totally closed and these were the only people in the parking lot. 
It was one of those "I called an Uber for my drunk friend" deals. 
Realized halfway there that I had the wrong person. 
Reported it right away and they, of course, took the money from me. 
I explained the situation to them and pretty much just said "I gave someone who requested an Uber a ride...so someone owes me money for the trip" 
They ended up agreeing and putting the money back on my next statement.


----------



## Limpice (Jun 10, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Nah, aside from being a Xenophobic ass you're good! What's with all the towel head crap? Where did your ancestors come from?


lol I'm "Cherokee Indian"

But nah I'm not racist at all, I hate everyone equally....... lol


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Limpice said:


> Fair + Cleaning Fee = $61.44
> 
> "And I Don't Play Cat & Mouse Games" for your info


Well, what's sad is that you didn't do your due diligence, and Uber likely ate that amount, because it's unlikely the rider you weren't contracted to do a ride with was able to get charged for a cleaning fee. While I don't mind when Uber's faulty system has to eat ridiculous costs (guarantees, anyone?), I do take issue with other drivers not doing their job properly and Uber having to pay up.


----------



## Limpice (Jun 10, 2015)

duggles said:


> Well, what's sad is that you didn't do your due diligence, and Uber likely ate that amount, because it's unlikely the rider you weren't contracted to do a ride with was able to get charged for a cleaning fee. While I don't mind when Uber's faulty system has to eat ridiculous costs (guarantees, anyone?), I do take issue with other drivers not doing their job properly and Uber having to pay up.


I did my damn job to the best of my ability I picked someone up dropped them off at their destination. With out incident or killing them in the process I even said "Have a nice day & thank you for using Uber". They got out of my car and said thank you back.

So why do you say what you say? lol a $40 billion dollar company that thrives on the backbones of it's drivers. Yeah I think they can afforded it especially when I don't even make minimum wage.


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

Limpice said:


> I'm not Whining, I'm sorry I thought this forum was for posting things we like or dislike about Uber. "Well **** Me Running" I must be on the wrong web forum.


You'll learn the sarcastic ways of this forum soon


----------



## Limpice (Jun 10, 2015)

toi said:


> You'll learn the sarcastic ways of this forum soon


lol ty yeah some times I think I put a little to much passion into it. But hell we are talking about my money & money is business that's all.


----------



## Limpice (Jun 10, 2015)

I'm so sorry for Trolling lol but it looks like Uber has an update great can't even sign in now and it will never start the download. lol I can't even try and do a fair right now with out being able to sign in. Been down now for over 30min. lol Can't even make Minimum Wage if I can't login.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Limpice said:


> So why do you say what you say?


Because picking up the wrong rider can be prevented by one person, and one person only: the driver.


----------



## Limpice (Jun 10, 2015)

duggles said:


> Because picking up the wrong rider can be prevented by one person, and one person only: the driver.


Dah I'm just asking why can't we get just a little more info on the pax? When the user gets all types of info on us fu*k they know more about me then me & they will still get in the wrong car. And we all know that most individuals on this planet are "Dumbasses" sorry just saying.

And if your statement is true then wouldn't you wont as much info on some one as possible? Or just say fu*k it and go solely off a name? What if they hop in your car and look at the name on your phone and say "Oowah yeah I'm John"? What then?


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Limpice said:


> Dah I'm just asking why can't we get just a little more info on the pax? When the user gets all types of info on us fu*k they know more about me then me & they will still get in the wrong car.


This is a fair point.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Limpice said:


> Call the client and tell them that there was a mistake and ask them if they took the ride or not.


Because that would be Bad Customer Service on Uber's part; bottom line ... you made the error by p/u wrong pax. Count your blessing that you got something off of your mistake; learn to verify pax before you start the trip ... and move on.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Limpice said:


> What if they hop in your car and look at the name on your phone and say "Oowah yeah I'm John"? What then?


Then I ask them where they are going before I start the trip ... if it doesn't match the destination they entered; then I call my Uber number and if their phone doesn't ring ... then I bounce them out on the curb.


----------



## Limpice (Jun 10, 2015)

Yeah trust me I'm doing just that and talking about the "Bottom Line". Like one of you guys said earlier It's your car your rules. So be it then if know one gives a fu*k then I don't either my rules right?

(1) No Food or Drinks
(2) No Dogs or Cats or Any Other Live Animals
(3) If it don't fit it don't ship (Bicycles & Other Accessories)
(4) Destination Address Must Be Entered Into GPS
(5) I & Only I Will Load The Luggage (Don't Wont Pax Fing Up My Ride)
(6) Plains Have Weight Limits So Do I No One Over 200lbs
(7) If You Are Rude or Belligerent I Will Cancel The Fair
(8) I Go By GPS Coordinates Only No Backseat Drivers
(9) No Car Seat For Your Kid No Ride
(10) Upon Arrival If Your Not In My Car In 5 Minutes I Will Cancel

*Rules And Guidelines May Change At Anytime With Out Notice

And for now on this will be my "Motto Bottom Line".


----------



## Limpice (Jun 10, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> Then I ask them where they are going before I start the trip ... if it doesn't match the destination they entered; then I call my Uber number and if their phone doesn't ring ... then I bounce them out on the curb.


yeah that would work to.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Limpice said:


> On another note last week I did a ride where I picked up the wrong client first time ever doing so in a year that I been working for you guys. And it was worse than pulling teeth when I got to the Hyatt Place off of Colorado Boulevard. A lady came out looked at me and asked if I was with Uber I said yes and asked her her name as she was getting in the car. She then replied yes my husband will be right out he is getting a coffee and he will be right out in just a min. So her husband came out not just with coffee but with food as well he got in the car and I started the trip. Little over halfway to the destination I start getting a call from someone but did not answer it because I had clients in the car. So I drive them all the way downtown and drop them off by the Convention Center then I called the number back to see what was going on. That is when I found out that I picked up the wrong client I told the client that I was sorry for the confusion and I'll have Uber fix it for us. Well little did I know that Uber would not fix the trip but screw me out of money that is owed to me by a client. What you guys did was take off the money that the wrong client payed but did not add it to the client that I gave a ride to. Mostly because you guys said there was no one to charge for the ride so I wound up not getting pay for the trip at all. So I gave someone a ride for free and out of all the trips I have done for you guys this one bakes the cake. On top of not getting payed for a trip that I complete the clients that I did give a ride to rubbed food all in my car and since you say there is no one to charge for the ride I can't get a cleaning fee for the damages. So I got fuct all the way around on this trip the whole reason I'm letting you guys know in this email is because something has to be done about this. If I pick someone up and they **** up my car I like to make sure that someone is going to pay me for the damages that occurred. Even if I pick up the wrong rider I need to know that someone is going to pay for all damages done to my car. I think the best way to fix this is give us not just a name for the rider but a picture of them as well. The rider's get a picture of us plus other things like tag number make & model of car plus my name to help them identify who I am. But all us drivers get is a name and most of the time it's not even a name that the client uses it's an email or some fuct up name that no one can even say. So I think you guys need to give us just as much info about the rider as possible hell just a pic would work at least then I would know what the hell the client looks like and not just have a name to ask them for. Because anyone just like this trip can say "Oh Yeah That's Me" when they are not even the right client.
> 
> It's been well over two days and not a word from Uber on this subject. Hmm now I know why they are a 40 billion dollar corporation.
> 
> ...


Damn, I would have paid you for the trip just to shut you up too!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Limpice said:


> On another note last week I did a ride where I picked up the wrong client first time ever doing so in a year that I been working for you guys. And it was worse than pulling teeth when I got to the Hyatt Place off of Colorado Boulevard. A lady came out looked at me and asked if I was with Uber I said yes and asked her her name as she was getting in the car. She then replied yes my husband will be right out he is getting a coffee and he will be right out in just a min. So her husband came out not just with coffee but with food as well he got in the car and I started the trip. Little over halfway to the destination I start getting a call from someone but did not answer it because I had clients in the car. So I drive them all the way downtown and drop them off by the Convention Center then I called the number back to see what was going on. That is when I found out that I picked up the wrong client I told the client that I was sorry for the confusion and I'll have Uber fix it for us. Well little did I know that Uber would not fix the trip but screw me out of money that is owed to me by a client. What you guys did was take off the money that the wrong client payed but did not add it to the client that I gave a ride to. Mostly because you guys said there was no one to charge for the ride so I wound up not getting pay for the trip at all. So I gave someone a ride for free and out of all the trips I have done for you guys this one bakes the cake. On top of not getting payed for a trip that I complete the clients that I did give a ride to rubbed food all in my car and since you say there is no one to charge for the ride I can't get a cleaning fee for the damages. So I got fuct all the way around on this trip the whole reason I'm letting you guys know in this email is because something has to be done about this. If I pick someone up and they **** up my car I like to make sure that someone is going to pay me for the damages that occurred. Even if I pick up the wrong rider I need to know that someone is going to pay for all damages done to my car. I think the best way to fix this is give us not just a name for the rider but a picture of them as well. The rider's get a picture of us plus other things like tag number make & model of car plus my name to help them identify who I am. But all us drivers get is a name and most of the time it's not even a name that the client uses it's an email or some fuct up name that no one can even say. So I think you guys need to give us just as much info about the rider as possible hell just a pic would work at least then I would know what the hell the client looks like and not just have a name to ask them for. Because anyone just like this trip can say "Oh Yeah That's Me" when they are not even the right client.
> 
> It's been well over two days and not a word from Uber on this subject. Hmm now I know why they are a 40 billion dollar corporation.
> 
> ...


You realise YOU f***** up when you did not ask for her name and yours? Y I u don't say "are you ...?" which I bet you did. Or she had a common name and you didn't ask her YOUR name.

You are lucky to get paid at all. If you picked up someone who didn't even order uber and was planning on stealing a ride where WOULD the money come from?

Live and learn.


----------



## Limpice (Jun 10, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> You realise YOU f***** up when you did not ask for her name and yours? Y I u don't say "are you ...?" which I bet you did. Or she had a common name and you didn't ask her YOUR name.
> 
> You are lucky to get paid at all. If you picked up someone who didn't even order uber and was planning on stealing a ride where WOULD the money come from?
> 
> Live and learn.


You Guys Must Not Know How To Read "****ing ******s" Look at the end of line (1) the third sentence & I quote " A lady came out looked at me and asked if I was with Uber I said yes and asked her her name as she was getting in the car'.

P.S Sorry for being rude but damn peeps do try and read Uber did the same thing to me all week **** does anyone out there "Understand the words that are coming out of my mouth" I'll say it and say it one more time I did ask them their ****ing "Name"


----------



## Limpice (Jun 10, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> You realise YOU f***** up when you did not ask for her name and yours? Y I u don't say "are you ...?" which I bet you did. Or she had a common name and you didn't ask her YOUR name.
> 
> You are lucky to get paid at all. If you picked up someone who didn't even order uber and was planning on stealing a ride where WOULD the money come from?
> 
> Live and learn.


Yeah I Like The Live And Learn. Don't think I'll be driving much longer for Uber. So Uber is about to learn a life's little lesson to very soon.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Limpice said:


> Nope I quit calling a long time ago. But I was not talking about calling or texting them. I'm talking about the pax getting in my car and it's some Towlhead that I can not understand. When I look at the Uber app it looked like my two year old drew his name with a crayon. So I ask for their name " Can I have your name please" as I'm looking in the rear view mirror at them. And all they can say is "4i32jh5; ht345o;i6j466[5jyk35dfghdfhjhest yjthktgkry retg hghghgfjj". So at this point I'm thinking "Fu*k I don't speak Arabic nor can I read Sanskrit".
> 
> So what do you do at this point in time just cancel the trip? Because you can not tell who you picked up because of the Language Barrier.
> 
> I say why don't we the Drivers have a pick of the User? Make them add a pic so I can see what their "Ugly Mug" looks like Bam problem solved.


Ask them YOUR name. Or call them. Have them show their phone.

If they are riding per a friend then talk to the friend on the phone.

It's not that difficult!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Limpice said:


> Yeah I Like The Live And Learn. Don't think I'll be driving much longer for Uber. So Uber is about to learn a life's little lesson to very soon.


No offense but I doubt they will miss you. Or any of us. Collectively they might at some point. But individually, no.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

duggles said:


> This is a fair point.


^^^
Or a "fare" point.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

Limpice said:


> On another note last week I did a ride where I picked up the wrong client first time ever doing so in a year that I been working for you guys. And it was worse than pulling teeth when I got to the Hyatt Place off of Colorado Boulevard. A lady came out looked at me and asked if I was with Uber I said yes and asked her her name as she was getting in the car. She then replied yes my husband will be right out he is getting a coffee and he will be right out in just a min. So her husband came out not just with coffee but with food as well he got in the car and I started the trip. Little over halfway to the destination I start getting a call from someone but did not answer it because I had clients in the car. So I drive them all the way downtown and drop them off by the Convention Center then I called the number back to see what was going on. That is when I found out that I picked up the wrong client I told the client that I was sorry for the confusion and I'll have Uber fix it for us. Well little did I know that Uber would not fix the trip but screw me out of money that is owed to me by a client. What you guys did was take off the money that the wrong client payed but did not add it to the client that I gave a ride to. Mostly because you guys said there was no one to charge for the ride so I wound up not getting pay for the trip at all. So I gave someone a ride for free and out of all the trips I have done for you guys this one bakes the cake. On top of not getting payed for a trip that I complete the clients that I did give a ride to rubbed food all in my car and since you say there is no one to charge for the ride I can't get a cleaning fee for the damages. So I got fuct all the way around on this trip the whole reason I'm letting you guys know in this email is because something has to be done about this. If I pick someone up and they **** up my car I like to make sure that someone is going to pay me for the damages that occurred. Even if I pick up the wrong rider I need to know that someone is going to pay for all damages done to my car. I think the best way to fix this is give us not just a name for the rider but a picture of them as well. The rider's get a picture of us plus other things like tag number make & model of car plus my name to help them identify who I am. But all us drivers get is a name and most of the time it's not even a name that the client uses it's an email or some fuct up name that no one can even say. So I think you guys need to give us just as much info about the rider as possible hell just a pic would work at least then I would know what the hell the client looks like and not just have a name to ask them for. Because anyone just like this trip can say "Oh Yeah That's Me" when they are not even the right client.
> 
> It's been well over two days and not a word from Uber on this subject. Hmm now I know why they are a 40 billion dollar corporation.
> 
> ...


And you do realize that you have nobody but yourself to blame, right? You didn't confirm the passengers name and you didn't confirm that the driver listed on the rider's app was yours. I hope you'll be more conscientious in the future.


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

Limpice said:


> Yeah trust me I'm doing just that and talking about the "Bottom Line". Like one of you guys said earlier It's your car your rules. So be it then if know one gives a fu*k then I don't either my rules right?
> 
> (1) No Food or Drinks
> (2) No Dogs or Cats or Any Other Live Animals *You are required by law to allow service animals*
> ...


Besides my couple notes, I like your rules.


----------



## Limpice (Jun 10, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Ask them YOUR name. Or call them. Have them show their phone.
> 
> If they are riding per a friend then talk to the friend on the phone.
> 
> It's not that difficult!


**** All That Shit.


----------



## Limpice (Jun 10, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> No offense but I doubt they will miss you. Or any of us. Collectively they might at some point. But individually, no.


No I don't give a **** about you or Uber nor do I care about the Pax. The next time some **** head ****s me over I will pull out my taser and taze them in the ****ing face. Uber can suck my dick for all I care **** head.


----------



## Limpice (Jun 10, 2015)

newsboy559 said:


> And you do realize that you have nobody but yourself to blame, right? You didn't confirm the passengers name and you didn't confirm that the driver listed on the rider's app was yours. I hope you'll be more conscientious in the future.


Yeah like I said my car my rules so this will never happen again.

(1) No Food or Drinks
(2) No Dogs or Cats or Any Other Live Animals
(3) If it don't fit it don't ship (Bicycles & Other Accessories)
(4) Destination Address Must Be Entered Into GPS
(5) I & Only I Will Load The Luggage (Don't Wont Pax Fing Up My Ride)
(6) Plains Have Weight Limits So Do I No One Over 200lbs
(7) If You Are Rude or Belligerent I Will Cancel The Fair
(8) I Go By GPS Coordinates Only No Backseat Drivers
(9) No Car Seat For Your Kid No Ride
(10) Upon Arrival If Your Not In My Car In 5 Minutes I Will Cancel

*Rules And Guidelines May Change At Anytime With Out Notice

And for now on this will be my "Motto Bottom Line".


----------



## Limpice (Jun 10, 2015)

newsboy559 said:


> And you do realize that you have nobody but yourself to blame, right? You didn't confirm the passengers name and you didn't confirm that the driver listed on the rider's app was yours. I hope you'll be more conscientious in the future.


I trying to say I don't give a **** if someone ****s up my car for now on they will get ****ed up Bottom Line. And Uber can pay for the ER bill.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Limpice said:


> Yeah trust me I'm doing just that and talking about the "Bottom Line". Like one of you guys said earlier It's your car your rules. So be it then if know one gives a fu*k then I don't either my rules right?
> 
> (1) No Food or Drinks
> (2) No Dogs or Cats or Any Other Live Animals
> ...


Too funny! You are going to need a scale to check weights, that's going to make you popular with the ladies. Sad I can't ride with you, I'm about 240 but I'm big boned so you should make an exception.

I think you should also post:

11) No kids dressed as animals 
12) No late night fast food pickups
13) No animals dressed as kids
14) No waits of any kind without a gratuity paid beforehand


----------



## djino (Mar 15, 2015)

So to sum up this thread...

*Should Uber provide more info than just a name of a PAX?* Yes. I agree with you that its probably best that a photo be sent. Actually I think its best to do what I suggested in another thread: Driver clicks "Begin Trip" (which immediately starts the trip timer). PAX then immeidately receives a pop up message on the app which indicates "Your Uber Ride has begun" With two options REJECT or ACCEPT that has a 60 second countdown timer that will automatically ACCEPT if no option is chosen. If PAX hits Reject within the specified time, This would cancel the trip which would be seen in the driver App. Driver can then pull over and deal with the PAX they picked up by either kicking them out their car or have them send another Uber request.

*Could you (Limpice ) have done more to confirm that you had the correct passenger?* Yes. A few responses already correctly suggested that you get the PAX to confirm their name and/or the name of their Uber driver. If you cannot understand the response, then you can make the attempt at trying to phone them to see if their phone rings? <-- I understand you do not like to phone your PAX, but then at the sametime, you not doing so, you are accepting a level of risk of not getting paid for the fare you are performing. If you are ok with that Risk, then Uber on the way you have been.

*Were you lucky to get paid for the fare anyway?* YES!!!! Do not continue to believe you will have this outcome each time this occurs.

djino
"I don't think there is anything else left to say. Good luck to you"


----------



## Limpice (Jun 10, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Too funny! You are going to need a scale to check weights, that's going to make you popular with the ladies. Sad I can't ride with you, I'm about 240 but I'm big boned so you should make an exception.
> 
> I think you should also post:
> 
> ...


LOL I'll make an Exception for you Buddy any time.


----------



## Limpice (Jun 10, 2015)

IndyDriver said:


> Besides my couple notes, I like your rules.


Well the law can suck it. It's my car and I only Transport Human Beings.


----------



## Limpice (Jun 10, 2015)

Limpice said:


> Well the law can suck it. It's my car and I only Transport Human Beings.


And I can do what I wont it's my car and I can *discriminate based on weight *If an airline can do it then so can I


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

Limpice said:


> Well the law can suck it. It's my car and I only Transport Human Beings.


I don't like to call names, but you are an idiot.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Limpice said:


> On another note last week I did a ride where I picked up the wrong client first time ever doing so in a year that I been working for you guys. And it was worse than pulling teeth when I got to the Hyatt Place off of Colorado Boulevard. A lady came out looked at me and asked if I was with Uber I said yes and asked her her name as she was getting in the car. She then replied yes my husband will be right out he is getting a coffee and he will be right out in just a min. So her husband came out not just with coffee but with food as well he got in the car and I started the trip. Little over halfway to the destination I start getting a call from someone but did not answer it because I had clients in the car. So I drive them all the way downtown and drop them off by the Convention Center then I called the number back to see what was going on. That is when I found out that I picked up the wrong client I told the client that I was sorry for the confusion and I'll have Uber fix it for us. Well little did I know that Uber would not fix the trip but screw me out of money that is owed to me by a client. What you guys did was take off the money that the wrong client payed but did not add it to the client that I gave a ride to. Mostly because you guys said there was no one to charge for the ride so I wound up not getting pay for the trip at all. So I gave someone a ride for free and out of all the trips I have done for you guys this one bakes the cake. On top of not getting payed for a trip that I complete the clients that I did give a ride to rubbed food all in my car and since you say there is no one to charge for the ride I can't get a cleaning fee for the damages. So I got fuct all the way around on this trip the whole reason I'm letting you guys know in this email is because something has to be done about this. If I pick someone up and they **** up my car I like to make sure that someone is going to pay me for the damages that occurred. Even if I pick up the wrong rider I need to know that someone is going to pay for all damages done to my car. I think the best way to fix this is give us not just a name for the rider but a picture of them as well. The rider's get a picture of us plus other things like tag number make & model of car plus my name to help them identify who I am. But all us drivers get is a name and most of the time it's not even a name that the client uses it's an email or some fuct up name that no one can even say. So I think you guys need to give us just as much info about the rider as possible hell just a pic would work at least then I would know what the hell the client looks like and not just have a name to ask them for. Because anyone just like this trip can say "Oh Yeah That's Me" when they are not even the right client.
> 
> It's been well over two days and not a word from Uber on this subject. Hmm now I know why they are a 40 billion dollar corporation.
> 
> ...


I could not have an Uber account
walk up to an obvious Uber car
"Hey, are you my uber?"
Driver, "yes, are you [name]?"
"Yep"

Free ride. Uber has no way of knowing who they were and their cc info. Sorry man, this is on you


----------



## Limpice (Jun 10, 2015)

IndyDriver said:


> I don't like to call names, but you are an idiot.


So your a ****ing dick and I do like calling name **** head. By the way I don't have to tell the ****ing Pax I cancel because of the dog you ****ing "Dumbass" I can just cancel the ****ing trip and move on. The ****ing Pax will never know why. So how can anyone but me know why I ****ing canceled on them. So you and the ****ing Law can suck it.

All by the way you don't have to come to this thread either and read either **** head.


----------



## Limpice (Jun 10, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> I could not have an Uber account
> walk up to an obvious Uber car
> "Hey, are you my uber?"
> Driver, "yes, are you [name]?"
> ...


It's not all about this one trip it's all of them and for now on until Uber fires my ass I'm going to **** as many people as I can. Just like Uber does I will make the money that is owed to me one way or another.


----------



## Limpice (Jun 10, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> I could not have an Uber account
> walk up to an obvious Uber car
> "Hey, are you my uber?"
> Driver, "yes, are you [name]?"
> ...


So what if the Pax hops in your car you ask for his name and he tells you John Doe you look at your phone yup John Doe. Kool you start the ride and start to driving down the street and you get a call. From the real John Doe "Hey Where You At He Says" Well then you just picked up one of the 5,000,000,000 John Doe's in this world. LOL you just got ****ed on that ride and you did every thing you were exposed to do to keep you from picking up the wrong Pax.


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

Limpice said:


> So your a ****ing dick and I do like calling name **** head. By the way I don't have to tell the ****ing Pax I cancel because of the dog you ****ing "Dumbass" I can just cancel the ****ing trip and move on. The ****ing Pax will never know why. So how can anyone but me know why I ****ing canceled on them. So you and the ****ing Law can suck it.
> 
> All by the way you don't have to come to this thread either and read either **** head.


Who pissed in your Wheaties?


----------



## Limpice (Jun 10, 2015)

lol some Pax did.... What about you?

If I fall =


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

Limpice said:


> lol some Pax did.... What about you?
> 
> If I fall =


I don't eat Wheaties. I am a firm believer in equal rights to the disabled and by disallowing service dogs you are in direct violation of the ADA. I wish I knew your Uber info so I could report your stance to the company.

Edit: airlines also have legitimate safety reasons behind weight restrictions, you don't. In a car, if the seatbelt fits, they ride. You are asking for a lawsuit


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Limpice said:


> It's not all about this one trip it's all of them and for now on until Uber fires my ass I'm going to **** as many people as I can. Just like Uber does I will make the money that is owed to me one way or another.


You're a winner. You'll go far in life


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Limpice said:


> So what if the Pax hops in your car you ask for his name and he tells you John Doe you look at your phone yup John Doe. Kool you start the ride and start to driving down the street and you get a call. From the real John Doe "Hey Where You At He Says" Well then you just picked up one of the 5,000,000,000 John Doe's in this world. LOL you just got ****ed on that ride and you did every thing you were exposed to do to keep you from picking up the wrong Pax.


Except you picked up the wrong pax. My argument is that how can Uber expected to pay you when they don't know who to charge


----------



## Limpice (Jun 10, 2015)

IndyDriver said:


> I don't eat Wheaties. I am a firm believer in equal rights to the disabled and by disallowing service dogs you are in direct violation of the ADA. I wish I knew your Uber info so I could report your stance to the company.
> 
> Edit: airlines also have legitimate safety reasons behind weight restrictions, you don't. In a car, if the seatbelt fits, they ride. You are asking for a lawsuit


lol kool


----------



## Limpice (Jun 10, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> Except you picked up the wrong pax. My argument is that how can Uber expected to pay you when try don't know who to charge


I think Uber has the money to cover it I know I don't and there is a law about having to pay someone "Minimum Wage" and most of the time I don't even come close.


----------



## Limpice (Jun 10, 2015)

**** Off Dicks I'm Out................. Uber on ****'s


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Limpice said:


> I think Uber has the money to cover it I know I don't and there is a law about having to pay someone "Minimum Wage" and most of the time I don't even come close.


Your fault, not ubers.
why on earth would you do this then?
sorry, just calling it like I see it. You are an Independent Contractor


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

Limpice said:


> **** Off Dicks I'm Out................. Uber on ****'s


Don't let the door hit your intolerant ass


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

i learned the hard way , dont ask are you so and so, because pax are morons and will just say yep without listening or caring. and uber made a complete ass of it, because as i picked up the wrong guy , the ride got canceled a few blocks away, i turned to him and he said oh im mike. wtf you said you were pete. so i have him cancel his ride and re-request me, losing a 2.1 surge. then i email uber and they take the actual fare i did do away as well as the first pax. took many emails to just get them to leave it alone and put the fare back for the wrong guy i had re-request me. but i lost my surge so lesson learned.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> i learned the hard way , dont ask are you so and so, because pax are morons and will just say yep without listening or caring. and uber made a complete ass of it, because as i picked up the wrong guy , the ride got canceled a few blocks away, i turned to him and he said oh im mike. wtf you said you were pete. so i have him cancel his ride and re-request me, losing a 2.1 surge. then i email uber and they take the actual fare i did do away as well as the first pax. took many emails to just get them to leave it alone and put the fare back for the wrong guy i had re-request me. but i lost my surge so lesson learned.


Ouch! Gotta luv learning curves.


----------



## XUBERX (May 26, 2015)

Verify name before starting trip then verify destination after hitting "begin trip" there's a small chance that 2 persons have the same name and are going to the same place, in the case that they haven't input the destination, made them do it in their phone, and if after they put the destination, it does not show up in your phone then you have the wrong pax in your car.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Emp9 said:


> i learned the hard way , dont ask are you so and so, because pax are morons and will just say yep without listening or caring. and uber made a complete ass of it, because as i picked up the wrong guy , the ride got canceled a few blocks away, i turned to him and he said oh im mike. wtf you said you were pete. so i have him cancel his ride and re-request me, losing a 2.1 surge. then i email uber and they take the actual fare i did do away as well as the first pax. took many emails to just get them to leave it alone and put the fare back for the wrong guy i had re-request me. but i lost my surge so lesson learned.


^^^
Hope you gave him a 1*.


----------



## Ubinubi (Jun 14, 2015)

Limpice said:


> Dah I'm just asking why can't we get just a little more info on the pax? When the user gets all types of info on us fu*k they know more about me then me & they will still get in the wrong car. And we all know that most individuals on this planet are "Dumbasses" sorry just saying.
> 
> And if your statement is true then wouldn't you wont as much info on some one as possible? Or just say fu*k it and go solely off a name? What if they hop in your car and look at the name on your phone and say "Oowah yeah I'm John"? What then?


That happened to me twice in one day, one group of girls where already in my suv they were all drunk luckly i had spoken to the rider cause she had me running circles to find her, so with that drunk girl who was with a huge vroup of friends I couldn't recognize her voice from the person I had spoken to on the phone, so I kept asking her "are you Brianna? " she said yes, asked her two more times but something told me it wasn't her so finally I looked at the ending destination and said " so I'm taking you to such and such place right?" that's when they all hopped out of the car, I called the rider again which was close by this time and she finally got in my car. That same afternoon I get a ping from a girl's name Melody and instead a middle aged man hops in, I'm waiting for the lady to come in but he slams my door close so I asked about melody he doesn't give me a clear answer just gives me an address different than the one on the gps I look at him confused and he asks me with this bad attitude "what's the problem? " so as I started to ask him I said "in sorry is just that&#8230;&#8230; " didn't even let me finish when he storms out and slams the door of my car. So that was a scary situation for me, its scary enough to drive strange men around as a woman I feel like i have to be extra careful. I do agree there should be more info for us to see rather than their first names. It ended up being the wife who called for her husband and didn't bother to text me or call me to let me know it was going to be her husband, when I called her she ended up getting upset so most likely she gave me a bad rating. These riders have you wait for ever for them and the minute you do something even if its for their own safety they crucify you, I'm over giving everyone 5 stars while my rating is declining, I'm through.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Ubinubi said:


> That happened to me twice in one day, one group of girls where already in my suv they were all drunk luckly i had spoken to the rider cause she had me running circles to find her, so with that drunk girl who was with a huge vroup of friends I couldn't recognize her voice from the person I had spoken to on the phone, so I kept asking her "are you Brianna? " she said yes, asked her two more times but something told me it wasn't her so finally I looked at the ending destination and said " so I'm taking you to such and such place right?" that's when they all hopped out of the car, I called the rider again which was close by this time and she finally got in my car. That same afternoon I get a ping from a girl's name Melody and instead a middle aged man hops in, I'm waiting for the lady to come in but he slams my door close so I asked about melody he doesn't give me a clear answer just gives me an address different than the one on the gps I look at him confused and he asks me with this bad attitude "what's the problem? " so as I started to ask him I said "in sorry is just that&#8230;&#8230; " didn't even let me finish when he storms out and slams the door of my car. So that was a scary situation for me, its scary enough to drive strange men around as a woman I feel like i have to be extra careful. I do agree there should be more info for us to see rather than their first names. It ended up being the wife who called for her husband and didn't bother to text me or call me to let me know it was going to be her husband, when I called her she ended up getting upset so most likely she gave me a bad rating. These riders have you wait for ever for them and the minute you do something even if its for their own safety they crucify you, I'm over giving everyone 5 stars while my rating is declining, I'm through.


she cant rate you if you canceled the trip. from your story he hopped out there was no ride correct?


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

Long thread , guess i'll throw my 2 cents in .
Picking up the wrong pax happens more than you think , specially with new drivers but it happens , I myself have a funny trick I use and normally I get a laugh from the customer or send the wrong pax trying to steal the ride on their way . If the pax's name is john , when they approach your car say hello George right ? about 25% of the time the pax will say yes im George and looked shocked when you tell them im not here to pick up a George but your ride should be here shortly , then normally they cough up their real name . I turn it into a game , its what I do but I never pick up the wrong person anymore and haven't in many years .
This uber deal im not so sure if the name looks like d8o9v7a00 @butthead.com , I don't know what to say to that except I hope to god they have a phone number I can verify errr something  I guess I could switch up and ask for some lame email address , im here for [email protected] any taker's ? oh well another canceled trip


----------



## tbob1 (Mar 9, 2015)

Limpice said:


> lol I like how every one says ask for their name but that don't and well not always work. For instance I picked up a pax last week that had some F up name it looked like it was wrote in Sanskrit. I'm sorry but I can not read Sanskrit or any other five thousand year old languages. So in this case what do you when you pick up someone that looks like Osama Bin Landen and has some Fu*t up name that you can't even pronounce or read?


Ask him to show you the info he received with your pic and car info.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

what i do even if their name is sarah or jon, i ask if they can verify their destination they entered. if non is entered, i ask they do enter it (and BS saying uber semi wants to know sort of like "youve been selected to do a survey about your interaction with xx person at yyy bank!"). if they enter it and doesnt show up (never happened) then im like "wrong uber"


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

sigh... you guys I don't get. I at first said " asshole pax?" and asshole pax would say my name. that's stage 1. then verify destination. usually call em if they put in a dumbass address and since my vehicle is unique design and shape, its not hard to stand out.


----------



## xfrostyx528 (Apr 24, 2015)

Sorry, but your are not good, picking up the wrong pax, that happens. Being racially and culturally insensitive is systemic of a lack of awareness or ignorance.


----------



## tbob1 (Mar 9, 2015)

Ubinubi said:


> That happened to me twice in one day, one group of girls where already in my suv they were all drunk luckly i had spoken to the rider cause she had me running circles to find her, so with that drunk girl who was with a huge vroup of friends I couldn't recognize her voice from the person I had spoken to on the phone, so I kept asking her "are you Brianna? " she said yes, asked her two more times but something told me it wasn't her so finally I looked at the ending destination and said " so I'm taking you to such and such place right?" that's when they all hopped out of the car, I called the rider again which was close by this time and she finally got in my car. That same afternoon I get a ping from a girl's name Melody and instead a middle aged man hops in, I'm waiting for the lady to come in but he slams my door close so I asked about melody he doesn't give me a clear answer just gives me an address different than the one on the gps I look at him confused and he asks me with this bad attitude "what's the problem? " so as I started to ask him I said "in sorry is just that&#8230;&#8230; " didn't even let me finish when he storms out and slams the door of my car. So that was a scary situation for me, its scary enough to drive strange men around as a woman I feel like i have to be extra careful. I do agree there should be more info for us to see rather than their first names. It ended up being the wife who called for her husband and didn't bother to text me or call me to let me know it was going to be her husband, when I called her she ended up getting upset so most likely she gave me a bad rating. These riders have you wait for ever for them and the minute you do something even if its for their own safety they crucify you, I'm over giving everyone 5 stars while my rating is declining, I'm through.


With few exceptions (students, fast food workers, mom's with kids). I start you at 4 stars. Tip and no other problems....you get the coveted 5* . .I have found that the classy business people will ask if I can change a $20.00. Then there is the bragger who tells you he's on a business trip and can't tip because he has no cash. 3*! Especially the guy who could take the hotel van to the airport for free, instead of pulling me from the cue.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

IndyDriver said:


> I don't like to call names, but you are an idiot.


Careful. I've been admonished by the admins for less than this. <chuckle>


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

When you find out you have the wrong passanger, pull over and have the wrong passenger request a uber. Accept the ping and you have record of who it was and can request a fare adjustment later.

It happens to every driver at least once.

If they refuse to, pull them out of the car or if you are unable to, tell them you will call the police if they dont get out and start typing on your phone.


----------



## Limpice (Jun 10, 2015)

whatz up **** heads lol......? Long time no see


----------

